# Compact between Prince Hall Brothers and A.F.& A.M. Brothers in Texas



## rhitland (Oct 21, 2009)

This would make a fantastic article for our new GL website but since PH GL already has it up that might be like copy catting huh?  I did want to share this so we know what has been done


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 22, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I did want to share this so we know what has been done.



And what further steps need to be taken...


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 22, 2009)

blake said:


> And what further steps need to be taken...



+1.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Oct 22, 2009)

i would not mind visitation added.  i think its silly that i can travel to other jurisdictions and sit in lodge with Prince Hall Masons but not in my own.   i would love to see degree work  and look at the similarities and differences of our 2 grand lodges and our work.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 22, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> i would not mind visitation added.  i think its silly that i can travel to other jurisdictions and sit in lodge with Prince Hall Masons but not in my own.   i would love to see degree work  and look at the similarities and differences of our 2 grand lodges and our work.



One Trillion Sheltons to this.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 22, 2009)

Most all want visitation rights. Wonder why that part got left out?


----------



## Sirius (Oct 22, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Most all want visitation rights. Wonder why that part got left out?



Thats an excellent question. I have been told that the PH GL requested it this way. Why? I have now idea. It never really made sense.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 22, 2009)

I too have heard that, and visitation might remove the pride each group has for their organization to the point of merging the two.  I've never understood that but I can agree with keeping both institutions strong and not merging them.  I would like to see a full recognition, where we can sit in each others lodges though.  I feel this allows for more growth and benefit to all of us.


----------



## daopqc (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe because the work in the PH is different from AF&AM , and that may cause confustion and aurgements with who's work should be done.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 23, 2009)

daopqc said:


> Maybe because the work in the PH is different from AF&AM , and that may cause confustion and aurgements with who's work should be done.



Yeah, but I don't see how it would be any different than visiting another Grand Jurisdiction.  You use the work of the lodge you are sitting in.  If you get a dual membership, the same applies.  This is recognition, not consolidation.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 23, 2009)

Both of these fraternities are *WAY* to steeped in history to ever dream of merging. They have so much on both sides to offer a Mason looking for light. I love nothing more than to here of the diffrence between jurisdictions and I have never seen anyone ever argue there ritual is the correct one. Prince Hall Masons have such a rich history to draw from and learn from. Opeing the door to learn from each other would be monumental.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 23, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Both of these fraternities are *WAY* to steeped in history to ever dream of merging. They have so much on both sides to offer a Mason looking for light. I love nothing more than to here of the diffrence between jurisdictions and I have never seen anyone ever argue there ritual is the correct one. Prince Hall Masons have such a rich history to draw from and learn from. Opeing the door to learn from each other would be monumental.



Could not agree more!  I could never see the two merging but it would be awesome if we could sit in each others lodges.  Bah I know I'm repeating myself I just don't see the hang up.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 26, 2009)

I would hope not either, but I think there is a genuine and realistic fear that it could or that it would cause a reduction in membership in one or the other.  (Dual membership might fix that problem) 

Im sure nobody thought the Negro Baseball League would disappear either, and Ive heard that argument mentioned many times on why no visitation...


----------



## rhitland (Oct 26, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I would hope not either, but I think there is a genuine and realistic fear that it could or that it would cause a reduction in membership in one or the other.  (Dual membership might fix that problem)
> 
> Im sure nobody thought the Negro Baseball League would disappear either, and Ive heard that argument mentioned many times on why no visitation...



I am glad you brought this up Brother Wing. I have heard the same thing that one Fraternity would lose members to the other so one did not want visitation rights. Well if you think about that for a minute that is just plain hogwash. The man who makes that argument is blinded by pride and ego. This argument is saying "well our frat is superior so naturally theirs would cease to be" and that is just unMasonic thinking. An A.F.&A.M. Mason or Prince Hall Mason who is happy in his fraternity would never dream of leaving the place "from whence he came". Being a traveling men though we should have the option to visit or join our Brothers in their efforts. If a Mason is unhappy the option to join the other Fraternity may be just what he needed to see the light. 
I have never heard the comparasion of baseball leagues to the demising of a non-profit Fraternity pertained to moral instruction but agin if you think about that for a quick minute you will realize that person is comparing apples to oranges. 
My Grandfather who is 80 was in IHOP about 2 weeks ago and 4 Prince Hall Brothers of about the same age, dressed to the nines approached him after seeing his SR ring and introduced themselves as Brothers and told him it would not be long before we could sit in Lodge together. Wonder why they would say that if "they" do not want full visitation? I challenge any Brother to visit a Prince Hall fund raiser or event and see what kind of reception you recieve.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 26, 2009)

I would agree but every time Ive heard either argument it was from a PHA mason worried that PHA would cease to exist.  (admittedly most were on some of the other popular message forums)


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 26, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I challenge any Brother to visit a Prince Hall fund raiser or event and see what kind of reception you recieve.



+1.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Oct 26, 2009)

the prince hall shriners supported the east west shrine game in houston the past three years.  they had a part of a parade that kicked off the game and that aired on espn.  i would say that both sides of the fraternity had a great time with each other.  they had a tent set up with barbeque and a dj.  a great time had by all!


----------

